# PowerMac G4 récent et le bruit ... AU SECOURS



## cycloppe (23 Juillet 2003)

Jai reçu jeudi 17 juillet 2003, le Power Mac G4 (dual 1.25GHz / 256MB / 80GB / DVD-R-CD-RW / ATI Radeon 9000 Pro) que javais commandé sur lApple Store le 24 juin dernier. Jai commandé précisément ce modèle afin de pouvoir démarrer et travailler sur Mac OS 9.
Je viens dinstaller lordinateur et je suis scandalisé par le bruit quil fait. Javais bien sûr beaucoup lu sur les forums des posts à ce sujet, et je sais aussi que devant le mécontentement des utilisateurs, Apple a mis en place un programme d'échange des blocs d'alimentation.
En commandant une machine le 24 juin, sachant que ce programme déchange prenait fin le 30 juin, je me dis quil est évident que ma machine est pourvue de la nouvelle alimentation et du nouveau ventilateur (qui faisaient partie du kit déchange). Pourtant, en constatant le bruit considérable que le G4 fait sous Mac OS 9, jen doute fortement. Jai du mal à imaginer que ce serait un bruit encore plus terrible et supérieur à celui daujourdhui, qui aurait décidé Apple à mettre en place le programme déchange des alimentations. Ca me paraît impossible.

*Comment être certain que le Power Mac G4 commandé le 24 juin et reçu le 17 juillet*  (23 jours après la commande au lieu de 3 à 5 jours annoncés au départ ), * sachant quil sagit dune ancienne configuration démarrant sur Mac OS 9, contient bien la nouvelle alimentation et le nouveau ventilateur, moins bruyants, et non pas les anciens modèles ?* 
Le numéro de série commence par CK 3 28 04 XXXX

Jimagine très mal travailler (faire de la musique) avec un ordinateur faisant un tel bruit.

Lun dentre vous est-il dans mon cas ? Avez-vous commandé et reçu très très récemment un PowerMac G4 ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Juillet 2003)

l'eMac à coté passerait il presque pour silencieux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





syd


----------



## decoris (23 Juillet 2003)

cycloppe a dit:
			
		

> * Lun dentre vous est-il dans mon cas ? Avez-vous commandé et reçu très très récemment un PowerMac G4 ?       *



j'ai commandé mon powermac hier, je le recois demain... je viens te tenir au courant dès que je l'ai mis en route...
tu me fais peur, quand meme...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (23 Juillet 2003)

Question bruit, j'ai eu entre les mains, mes powermac dit bruyant, effectivement c'est une horreur, ils font un sifflement particulièrement désagréable accompagné d'un ronflement.
Pour ce qui es des derniers G4 je parle de ceux à 1,25 qui demarre sous 9 et X et qui sont actuellement livré (1200 euros HT), ceux l)à sont relativement silencieux, je dirais comme l'emac, et comme un G5 qui travaille dur.
Le G5 a des ventilos tres silencieux sauf qd on lui demande de faire bcp de chose


----------



## cycloppe (23 Juillet 2003)

Je ne veux pas te faire peur ...

En tous cas bravo pour la rapidité de ta commande.

Tiens-moi au courant, surtout si tu boot sur OS 9.

Merci.


----------



## cycloppe (23 Juillet 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> *effectivement c'est une horreur ...*



As-tu une solution à proposer ?


----------



## ederntal (23 Juillet 2003)

cycloppe a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne veux pas te faire peur ...
> 
> En tous cas bravo pour la rapidité de ta commande.
> 
> ...



Et sous os x cela donne quoi ? sinon renseigne toi sur les prix des alim/ventilo les + silencieux qui existent en vente voir si c'est cher...


----------



## decoris (23 Juillet 2003)

cycloppe a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens-moi au courant, surtout si tu boot sur OS 9.
> Merci.  *



non, le miens ne boote pas sous os 9... regarde la marque de ton alim, tu verras si ton G4 est elligible pour le changement... si il n'a pas eu lieu, n'héiste pas à gueuler fort, les clients qui gueulent le plus fort sont les mieux (et les plus rapidement) servis...


----------



## cycloppe (23 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *regarde la marque de ton alim*



Acbel. Mais les alims du kit de remplassement sont aussi des Acbel ...

Alors comment savoir ?


----------



## cycloppe (23 Juillet 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> * Et sous os x cela donne quoi ?*



Sous OS X ca va ...

Le problème est que le programme d'échange est terminé ...


----------



## ederntal (23 Juillet 2003)

cycloppe a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sous OS X ca va ...
> 
> Le problème est que le programme d'échange est terminé ...   *



Si sous OSX sa va c'est que t'as la derniere alim je pense... j'avais lu qu'elle etait mieu gerré par OSX qu'os 9...

Si t'es pret a mettre un peu de sous pour le silence de ton mac il doit bien exister des kit de remplacement ultra-silencieux!

M'enfin faut se dire que tous les tours font du bruits (jai des amis pc-iste avec des machine + bruiyante que sa encore)

Ma mere a un BiPro 1ghz avec l'alim modifié (par moi meme) et ben (sous OS X) sa va pas trop mal, mais il fait chaud en ce moment même mon ibook est bruyant alors!

Bonne chance!


----------



## Zitoune (23 Juillet 2003)

Tu peux aussi essayer ça !


----------



## Lordwizard (23 Juillet 2003)

Mon bi-1.25Ghz est particulièrement silencieux sauf au démarrage pendant 20 secondes, après c'est très correct...

Mais il s'agit de la toute dernière génération celle avec FW800

je suis persuadé qu'entre les deux derniers modèles il y a eu d'autres  amélioration que le simple echange d'alimentation...


----------



## decoris (23 Juillet 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> *
> je suis persuadé qu'entre les deux derniers modèles il y a eu d'autres  amélioration que le simple echange d'alimentation...   *



c'est clair!!! les clients ont tellement gueulé qu'apple a fait plus que changer l'alim!

je vous dis tout ça cet aprèm, le miens est pas encore là...


----------



## Lordwizard (23 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est clair!!!   *



Je parlais uniquement du bruit evidemment, car pour le reste le FW 800 n'a que du bon (excepté la cache a 1 Mo), comme je le disait ailleurs, c'est surtout les processeurs a 1,33 Ghz qui sont une aubaine !!


----------



## Silverscreen (25 Juillet 2003)

J'ai failli aussi craquer sur le bi-1,25 Ghz...

Après quelques renseignements, celui-ci en vente depuis l'annonce du G5 correspond à l'ancienne génération (aout 2002) sans FW 800 et réputée bruyante : cette version dipsose tout de même des nouvelles alims Apple qui diminuraient l'espèce de cliquetis ou sifflement ou je sais plus quoi que les premiers utilisateurs (ceux d'aout) décriaient et qui a entrainé le programme de remplacement des alims par Apple.
Mais, ce modème ne dispose pas comme celui sorti en janvier 2003 (FW 800, Bluetooth intégrable, OS X uniquement) des radiateurs en cuivre qui rendaient ces derniers G4 (bi-1,25 et bi-1,45) plus silencieux que leurs prédecesseurs.

Bref, si vous voulez bossser avec des bi-1,25 Ghz sans FW 800 pouvant fonctionner sous OS 9, il vaut mieux vous habituer au bruit (c'est parait-il moins bruyant sous OS 9) ou remplacer les ventilos par de plus performants (meilleur débit d'air, mons de 30 dB) comme certains l'ont fait (voir les sites macbidouille.com ou xlr8yourmac.com ou macfixit.com, pour une manip pas trop compliquée, je crois).


----------



## decoris (25 Juillet 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je parlais uniquement du bruit evidemment, car pour le reste le FW 800 n'a que du bon (excepté la cache a 1 Mo), comme je le disait ailleurs, c'est surtout les processeurs a 1,33 Ghz qui sont une aubaine !!
> 
> ...




moi aussi!

j'ai reçu mon powermac, et je suis très agréamblement surpris! après environ 10min de travail, on ne l'entends plus...


----------



## decoris (25 Juillet 2003)

Silverscreen a dit:
			
		

> *  (c'est parait-il moins bruyant sous OS 9) *



c''est le contraire : sous OS9, les ventilos tournent à plein régime tout le temps. par contre sous os X leur vitesse est adaptative...


----------



## Silverscreen (25 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c''est le contraire : sous OS9, les ventilos tournent à plein régime tout le temps. par contre sous os X leur vitesse est adaptative...  *



Oui, oui, c'est vrai. Excuses, j'ai marqué l'inverse de ce que je voulais.


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> moi aussi!
> ...




Et tu n'es pas soulagé quand tu l'éteins ?
C'était le cas avec mon eMac (RIP)


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et tu n'es pas soulagé quand tu l'éteins ?
> ...



ben si, quand on l'éteind on sent la différence, mais franchement le bruit est acceptable (et si c'est moi qui le dit, ça veut tout dire...)


----------

